# Rudi's best attempt at stacking



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She REALLY doesn't like me to try and stack her, no matter how much I work with her. This is the best I've gotten to date (not without trying  ) she really just doesn't like me to move things where i want them to be, but we're working on it. anybody have any advice on what I can do to help make her more comfy and easier on both of us? lmao. i'm happy to take constructive criticism, since i want to get into the showing world in the future, and i'm kinda just "practicing" with Rudi.

Rudi, at 1 year 









PS: ignore my "house slipper/boots" lmao  :roll:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Practice practice practice and lots of treats. You have her a little A framed just pull her front feet back just a tad. Hold the food down some more so her head is straight like you want her to stand. Her rear looks like it is angled out on the right rear leg. If I didnt know better I would think she had some Gaff's Eddy in her ped  She looks like she is a little roach backed but if you practice you will get there.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks! She is from a fellow groomer's accidental litter, she doesn't have a ped, but thanks! And usually she is much more a framed, but i managed to get her to put em back some today, but i will definitely work on it! her right leg is angled out, she tried to scoot out on me at the last second and I managed to get her to stay but didn't move her leg in time (i had the camera on a timer) but mostly, what is roach backed? I'm not sure what that is!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you did a great job Meg!She's such a purty girl! I can't get Pretty Girl or Suey to stack nowhere near that well.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

You see her back left leg is stacked da*n near perfect with the hock straight and she has a little hump in her read back? That is what it is but she is pretty and looks like she is trying to be a good girl


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i see what you mean now, thanks gamer! she is trying very hard to get that treat


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just noticed she is a year old. So that may correct, she is going through the stage where she will get wonky looking on you. Keep with her sure you wont be disappointed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww Rudi Roooo!!! I just love her!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks other Megan! She's a great girl, very smart so I think if I get into a good routine with her it should get much better lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roach backed is when the back is too long for the dog, and in Chino's case he lacks leg in the front so it makes his back stick up towards his hips


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Oz


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww, she's purdy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you planning to do any sports competitions? You could get some good show experience by doing obedience or something. I wanted to do that with Helena but I wasn't sure how the jumps would effect her knee injuries.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww Rudikinz ... She's coming along MEGAN!!! ....... 
Pssst I was laughing at the house shoes before I read the bottom caption hahahaha .....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawww I love Rudi she's such a gorgeous girl, I have a hard time with Dosia too, I haven't got any shots that looked good.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Put a collar on her and hold the treat lower (good advice by gamer) What I do is hold the treat straight out in front of her nose so her head is level and get her use to the collar being held up a bit. Then you can give her the treat like you doing in the picture sor she can only lick it but not get the whole treat. Then when you set her front pick her legs up by the elbow NOT the paw. Drop the leg right under her straight down from her shoulder. Just worry about the front for now, when she gets use to that then worry about the rear. In the rear you want her hocks straight up and down almost like you have in the picture. If you look at the far rear leg see how it is too far back, her hock is angled? You want that to be straight up and down.

I hope that helps a bit


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for all the compliments, everyone! And thanks Lisa! I've had trouble getting her to stand when I put some resistance on her collar in the past but I'll take that advice and definitely work on it! 

PS: ya'll cant make fun of my warm slippers!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute! 
If the pup isn't papered and you are going to do performance events the show stacking isn't really necessary. Teaching a stand stay is helpful for obedience, but the dog doesn't need to be perfectly stacked for that.

If you will be doing fun shows then of course a stack will be needed. here is a good link to help with show training if you are interested:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Dog Show Training

Enjoy!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Patch! I might do some fun shows with her, but I'm mostly practicing for my next pup, that I'll be showing and doing some sports with and whatnot  Thanks, I'm gonna check out that link now!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

how did I miss this thread??? Rudi looks good girl! I like the slope look she has, she looks good. lmao at the boots


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She looks good. I'd never be able to get Zenith to do that. I didn't even notice the slippers til I read about them.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol thanks, I'm wearing my slippers right now, very warm and fuzzy!

Chinadog (crap im so bad at names, it the end of my life lmao), thanks! she's my little babe, i'm so very happy with how she's turning out


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

shes very very purty. b-e-a-utiful.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks shane  tell pikey we say hey  lol


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWW LOOK AT HER
!!!


NIVE SLIPPERS!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

your doing better then me.....................


----------

